# Cervelo rocks



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Yesterday I received a package from Cervelo. I thought it was a bit odd since its been almost two years since I purchased my P2C. Inside was a "cap" to fill the other hole in the seatpost. I originally received one of the candy pill boxes a few weeks after I registered the frame. Also included was a postcard with Cervelo's contact info if I had any questions for their staff. This is truly awesome customer relations, as many companies have my contact info but never send anything, let alone invite questions about their products. Thanks Cervelo, keep up the good work.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

that is good service, Some others could take note of this service


----------

